# Can i use a wave maker in my cichlid tank



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

As title says really, can i use a wave maker in my cichlid tank ?


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

i used to make waves in the bath when i was a young un...

would hold onto the sides n pull forward n pushed back made awsome waves....

really wouldnt recommend clambering in with your fishes tho..dont think they would appreciate the invasion of human


----------



## Sutters (Oct 31, 2009)

If you are keeping cichlids then i would pressum you have a good external filter that should have a powerful enough water outlet that should be circultaing the water round your tank just dandy.....I cant understand why you would need/want a wave maker...In saying this i have a 1400ltrph external cannister filter in my cichlid tank so maybe thats why i have never seen the need for additional water shifter machines.....

I'm not saying dont get one simply cant understand why you would need one.


----------



## dave1961 (Oct 25, 2010)

i have two 3000l wavemakers in my 350l cichlid tank i find it great as it prevents any deadspots in the tank and when i feed the fish the food is dispersed all over the tank giving ever fish a chance


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

jack14 said:


> As title says really, can i use a wave maker in my cichlid tank ?


 
What kind of cichlids?

Their needs and natural environment varies a lot. You can't group the worlds largest family of freshwater fish together so easily!

You won't gain anything beneficial from adding one. Proper tank maintenance and husbandry will ensure a clean tank.


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

Malawi-Mbuna 




Mynki said:


> What kind of cichlids?
> 
> Their needs and natural environment varies a lot. You can't group the worlds largest family of freshwater fish together so easily!
> 
> You won't gain anything beneficial from adding one. Proper tank maintenance and husbandry will ensure a clean tank.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

dave1961 said:


> i have two 3000l wavemakers in my 350l cichlid tank i find it great as it prevents any deadspots in the tank and when i feed the fish the food is dispersed all over the tank giving ever fish a chance


 
^^^THIS^^^

I use one in my tank for the very same reason. I have two external filters but there is a risk of dead spots where waste may accumilate. I have mine on a timer to come on for 20 minutes every hour and a half. works wonders. Also as an added bonus it assists moving the deeper water upwards which in turn assists in oxygenation


----------

